# Should I end the separation?



## melderi

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. My husband and I have been separated for 9 months and he is very obstinate. I've been employing mort fertel's practices for a couple of months now and it is making my husband really upset. He won't answer any of my calls and is very cold towards me. I'm keeping them up though. I'm currently living in our home while he is renting an apartment. A few months ago i told him when his lease is up he could live at the house while i stay at my parents. At the time i was trying to meet his wants and needs because i felt bad he was staying in a crappy apartment and i thought the nice gesture would help us reconcile. and i hadn't found mort yet. So now this week he is planning on moving home while i'm supposed to move to my parents. I know mort says i should be doing everything i can to end the separation even if it goes against my promise to move out and it will infuriate him if i stayed. He will think i tried to trick him.

Has anyone ended a separation against their spouse's wishes? I'm torn about what to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## EleGirl

I have no idea who Mort is and what he suggests.

I also have no idea why you two separated. That would be good to know.

If you want to get back together, then tell him that the offer is off. If he wants to move back it, then it will be with you there to fix your marriage.

Otherwise he can stay where he is at.

Why did you separate to start with?


----------

